

Ask HN: What are your favorite stocks for 2014 - dave1619

I figured I&#x27;d ask my fellow HN&#x27;ers what are your favorite stocks for 2014?  And why?<p>disclaimer: don&#x27;t take anybody&#x27;s favorite stock as investing advice.  Rather, do you own due diligence and make your own decisions.
======
justinireland
Bitcoin

